# What models to buy?



## Kekishero (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok I get 200 € for my birthday and i think im going to start collecting Daemons of Chaos . So I am asking what should i buy? I think im going to buy from http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/ because of the low course of england currency. I live in finland so shipping is 15 money. I dont need the army book. Thanks for answers and sorry for my *BAD* english :blush:

Discussion of pdf's and other copied items is against forum rules - squeek


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Kekishero, my advice would be to start thinking about what sort of list you would like to play. If you wish to focus on just one god like a Tzeentch magic heavy list then you should obviously look at Pink Horrors and so on. It is worth mentioning that DoC are due for a few more plastic kits soon as well!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Several Things I would look for immediately are a Box each of Slaanesh Daemonettes, Bloodletters, and a Herald - of any god, it doesn't matter, but choose one, usually one you like the look of. Next, I'd suggest getting a few blister packs of Horrors, and Plaguebearers, so you have a unit of 10 of each. One of the Plaguebearer Packs could be a Command Pack. From there, you have a nicely sized 750pt ish army that incorporates all the gods, and can take on many different things. What you like from there, I'd work around, and build up and upgrade


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

As a fellow Daemon player I can tell you now that buying the Bearers/Horrors is a bad idea, its over priced for shabby metal models, if you want to use then get VC Zombies for Bearers and VC Ghouls for Horrors, with a little bit of GS work you can have them looking the part. (And I mean very little, all you really need to do for the Zombies is cover up one eye and give it a horn, and the Ghouls are basically good to go right off but it is always good to give them two horns on there heads and an extra arm of two, nothing major.) 

If you want to play daemons it is always a good idea to beside what you want to do first, do you want to do a lot of HtH fighting? High damages so the enemy can't hit back or have lasting power to take the hits and brake the enemy down slowly. Or would you rather blow them up before they get close? 

If you try to get all the gods in right away you will end up with a half arsed army that is not very good so it is better to pick one you like and branch off from there.


----------



## Kekishero (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh yea i forgot to tell that i already have Bloodthirster ( the greater daemon of khorne) which i bought 2 years ago coz it looked nice. I think i will go with your recommentations(<--- someone please tell me how to type it right) Vaz.
Pink horrors are nice unit what is wizard. O&G has so many close combat models so the Tzeentch wizards are something i would like to play.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

first up, and this is farily solid advice-before buying any modles, decide that you enjoy playing with the army-this can be done in one of several ways:
1.borrow a friends army for a trial game.
2.use proxy modles (anything from modles from other game systems all the way down to card cutouts the same shape as the bases.) and get a game with a friend.
3.failing that, play a game aganinst yourself-you pick up the rules, and you have 50% chance of achiving a pleasing result (there is nothing worse than losing every modle you own in your first game.)

also, never never never never never never buy a whole army at once-let it evlove oraganicly. not only does this break down the amount you have to modle/paint, but when you are playing allows you to work out the strengths and weakness of your army.

i have a friend who bought a space marine army, disliked it, turned to tau and eldar, then to fantasy with wood elves, now he uses chaos marines and dark elves. that is a lot of money spent in about a year. do not do that.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I would seriously consider buying the Army Book first, having a look through it and posting a few template armylists before buying anything


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Kekishero said:


> I dont need the army book.


i would assume he has already got it, but the posting list thing is a very good idea. put up some genural lists, then fine tune to the ones that appeale to you the most. if some fluff gets written along the way the better (although that is optioanal).


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

well, I'd suggest he makes a couple sample armies, like a 2000 and 3000 point armies, or even a 500 point army, then the Demon players here can really post their opinions and improve the list before buying anything you may regret later, My friend bought an entire orc army (Pretty much 1 box set of everything) then couldn't decide what to feild in his army, so he took is all back the next day.


----------



## Kekishero (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is my 750 points army idea:
1 unit of 15 pink horrors of tzeentch with boss and musician and irisdescent horror 210 pts
2 units of 10 daemonettes of slaanesh 240 pts
1 Skull taker (general) 150 pts
1 unit of 5 Screamers of Tzeentch 150

This any good army?


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Kekishero said:


> Here is my 750 points army idea:
> 1 unit of 15 pink horrors of tzeentch with boss and musician and irisdescent horror 210 pts
> 2 units of 10 daemonettes of slaanesh 240 pts
> 1 Skull taker (general) 150 pts
> ...


That is something you would want to repost in the army list forums for better feedback.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Kekishero said:


> Here is my 750 points army idea:
> 1 unit of 15 pink horrors of tzeentch with boss and musician and irisdescent horror 210 pts
> 2 units of 10 daemonettes of slaanesh 240 pts
> 1 Skull taker (general) 150 pts
> ...


Just commenting on the horrors, they are best with no upgrades usually and in units of 10, 20, 30 ish because of the smallish buffer before losing wizard levels while not overdoing it.

Without looking any further at that list, I would drop one screamer and have 2x10 blocks of horrors no upgrades. This also generates 1 additional DD which is nice for defense.


----------



## Kekishero (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay 1 screamer out and 5 more pink horrors. Ok thank you guys/girls just ordered them all.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

yeh, that looks alright. if you use skulltaker as skulltaker, put him in the demmonets unit, if as a herlad of Khorne then replace a unit of demmonets with bloodletters-helrads (but not the special characters) can only join units of the same god.

ideas to expand-flamers, HoT, furries, more core troops.
also-never mix all 4 powers, 3 is best, 2 is ok, 1 is a one jugger pony(think rock paper scissors).


----------

